# What's the most disturbing movie you have seen?



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I got this idea from the weird movies. Hopefully there's not a thread like this one. The most disturbing for me has to be Irreversible. Ken Park was uncomfortable to watch too. Anyways, list some of yours.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What? Why was Ken Park disturbing? It just showed what happens behind closed doors.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

rdrr said:


> What? Why was Ken Park disturbing? It just showed what happens behind closed doors.


I didn't say it was disturbing it made me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> I didn't say it was disturbing it made me a little uncomfortable.


Certain scenes... yes. I guess that's why it was banned, but that's the allure of it. I'd say a lot of those gory scary movies make me uncomfortable... Just not a fan of them, the saw's, final destinations.... Turistas.


----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

This:


----------



## shazala (Apr 5, 2011)

Watched "A Serbian Film" last week. I'm still grossed out.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of the more disturbing ones I've seen, just off the top of my head...

Sick Girl
I Spit on Your Grave (remake)
The Hills Have Eyes (remake)

For sheer gore - Hatchet, Hatchet II, and the newer Piranha movie come to mind as being over the top.

(The unrated versions, of course.)


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I got this idea from the weird movies. Hopefully there's not a thread like this one. The most disturbing for me has to be Irreversible. Ken Park was uncomfortable to watch too. Anyways, list some of yours.


I read the thread title and immediately thought Irreversible.

The rape scene and the fire extinguisher... ugh.

Rubbish movie too. I can take disturbing scenes if it fits a worthwhile narrative but this was just shock for the sake of it, imo.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Machinist, but I still liked it. Christian Bale is amazing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

House of Wax.

Don't laugh it's true. I am terrified of wax people to this day. I couldn't sleep for like a week after. Ngyaaaaaaaaah live people trapped in wax ngyaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Irréversible (2002) for me too.

I found it hard to watch.

The Hills have eyes (2006) would probably come in second.
Also Hostel (2005)


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

"A Serbian Film".

I had nightmares about it for the next few days.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Food inc, wolf creek, Sicko, zeitgest (while young high and impressionable)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> The Hills Have Eyes (remake)





Disarray said:


> The Hills have eyes (2006) would probably come in second.


Ugh yesss. I hated that movie. I normally love horror but that was just too much. There are scenes in that movie that I wish I could un-see.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Oldboy, disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Clockwork Orange


----------



## PlzNoBanMe (Aug 14, 2011)

Irreversible is right on up there, nothing tops the gay BDSM orgy and rape scenes when it comes to being disturbing. You should also check out one of the director's other movies, I Stand Alone. Although in the end it takes a direction that is unexpected for a film of Gasper Noe, throughout the movie there are many disturbing sequences as the butcher loses his sanity. I'd say David Lynch's Eraserhead is pretty distrurbing up in it's own weird way too.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

Come and See

just watched it a few days ago


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wolf Creek


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Faces Of Death


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Deliverance. "Drop them pants boy" "C'mawn, SQUEEEEEEAL"


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Mysterious Skin*- An hour and a half of Joseph Gordon-Levitt getting raped, including a scene with Richard Riehle (the guy from Office Space who looks like Wilford Brimley) that will make you want to pour bleach in your eyes.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Kids (1995)


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Teeth





And The hills have eyes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to see I stand Alone. Maybe one day. Oh, I've seen Serbian film. I wasn't really paying attention to it so it didn't really affect me plus I already knew what was gonna happen. Mysterious Skin I've seen. It was pretty hardcore. Since I love JGL it was hard to watch. And Teeth I saw parts. I thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Will have to make a note. Disturbing genre is the only thing that actually gets me remotely scared. Slasher horror films are just like.... meh.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Yup, Irreversible. Also, another french movie called 'Inside' meh, that was pretty disturbing.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

The most disturbing movie I've ever seen was : *I Saw the Devil*.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

The Human Centipede made me more afraid of German doctors...and SEED by Uwe Boll is a film that may change your outlook on society as a whole.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aedan said:


> The most disturbing movie I've ever seen was : *I Saw the Devil*.


great movie.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

The original Japanese grudge (Ju on) films.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Eden Lake


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Twilight.

House of Wax is probably the last "disturbing" movie I've seen though. Not much of a horror guy by myself.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Audition - Sweet Japanese girl turns out to be a complete psycho who enjoys cutting people's feet off with razor wire!


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Gigli
That **** ruined my life forever


Anton said:


>


And this


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't watched too great a variety of movies. But movies that really disturbed me were 
- The Exorcist
- Sybil (original 1970's version)
- Ichi the Killer

The crazy Japanese films do it best for me. 

Yeah, I'm a wuss. But they really bothered me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Probably a tie between Mysterious Skin and Happiness.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

huh said:


> Probably a tie between Mysterious Skin and Happiness.


LOL. I was going to say Mysterious Skin, then I saw that you already said it.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Cannibal Holocaust
Schramm
Nekromantik 1 & 2
In A Glass Cage
Angst (1983)
Henry: Portrait Of A Serial Killer
Spoorloos


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Happiness was disturbing. I'm trying to watch Serbian film right now. :lol


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Bride of Chucky, when I was 8 kept me up for weeks.

Devils Rejects and House of 1000 Corpses were kind of bad.

Original Texas Chainsaw Massacre freaked me out the first time I saw it.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Buio Omega aka Beyond The Darkness
Aftermath (1998 )

Disturbing content:

Equus
Kissed (1996)
The War Zone (1999)


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

huh said:


> Probably a tie between Mysterious Skin and Happiness.


Don't know why everyone thinks Mysterious Skin is so bad, maybe I've become desensitized to films like this.

Happiness was pretty messed up though, gonna have to watch it again soon then!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Don't know why everyone thinks Mysterious Skin is so bad, maybe I've become desensitized to films like this.
> 
> Happiness was pretty messed up though, gonna have to watch it again soon then!


Well, my favorite actor gets raped in it and the pain both the actors went through. And that guy was really creepy in it.

Also! Martyrs is really disturbing.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

disturbing in the sense it leads your thoughts and nothing is quite one thing as it should be. Our eyes do distort and our thoughts lead us away. I'd be interested in what you all saw.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Suicide Club

I don't know if it is more disturbing or confusing but it was so disturbing I could not watch it a second time to figure out what the hell was going on.

Also since we are bring up movies that disturbed us...

Robocop.... THAT'S RIGHT I SAID IT!!!!!

I was 8 when I saw it, and let's just say I was too young for that much violence, that movie ****ed me up big time, I suppose that's when my childhood officially ended. Ironically I can watch it now and laugh at the dated special effects.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Disturbing as in creepy & gross? "The Human Centipede".

Disturbing as in giving me chills & staying on my mind for months? "Black Swan". I could relate to much to it. The severe perfectionism.. the Schizophrenia & paranoia...


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I might need to shower just thinking about it.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Disturbing as in creepy & gross? "The Human Centipede".
> 
> Disturbing as in giving me chills & staying on my mind for months? "Black Swan". I could relate to much to it. The severe perfectionism.. the Schizophrenia & paranoia...


I'll add Roman Polanski's Repulsion (1965) very similar to Black Swan only it deals with a woman's sexual repression and associated repulsion of sex in a schizophrenic scenario.


----------



## arandomgirl (Aug 19, 2011)

A Serbian film...great movie. I think the best gore movies are the Guinea Pig movies...japanese fake snuff...the power of flesh and blood, and mermaid in a manhole was pretty disturbing...has anyone seen Salo 120 days of sodom? Visitor Q is also disturbing in a funny way, but maybe thats just because I find these things amusing


----------



## arandomgirl (Aug 19, 2011)

GTK said:


> Cannibal Holocaust
> Schramm
> Nekromantik 1 & 2
> In A Glass Cage
> ...


I forgot about the nekromatik movies! :lol


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

arandomgirl said:


> A Serbian film...great movie. I think the best gore movies are the Guinea Pig movies...japanese fake snuff...the power of flesh and blood, and mermaid in a manhole was pretty disturbing...has anyone seen Salo 120 days of sodom? Visitor Q is also disturbing in a funny way, but maybe thats just because I find these things amusing


I fergot about Salo 120 Days Of Sodom and Visitor Q...

there is really sick Japanese trilogy of films very disturbing called All Night Long...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Wolf Creek


Same here, watched it when I was 9 with my step-brother.

Good times. NOT! :teeth


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Requiem for a Dream. It wasn't that it was visually disturbing (though parts were, mildly), but emotionally it was extremely disturbing.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Brilliantly creepy masterpieces real mind ****s

Persona (1966)
_Vargtimmen_ (1968 )
Three Women (1977)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

^ love those!


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't really find films to be disturbing. I see that quite a number of people are saying Mysterious Skin but that is actually one of my favourite films. 

Like I say I don't find films to be disturbing but some of the more controversial ones I like are:

A Hole in my Heart
Container
The Idiots
Zero Day
Palindromes
Lilja 4-Ever

Antichrist could probably be considered disturbing by some as well although I wasn't too keen on that one.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

The movie Saw VII 
and this: 
(Be warned, this is VERY disturbing)


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Exorcism of Emily Rose

I couldn't sleep for weeks.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Wall of Red said:


> I don't really find films to be disturbing. I see that quite a number of people are saying Mysterious Skin but that is actually one of my favourite films.


 Yeah, I'm a fan of most of what's been mentioned. 
_
Looking for Mr. Goodbar
Video Diary of Ricardo Lopez__
Spielen wir Liebe_
_ Gestapo's Last Orgy
Addio zio Tom
Children Underground_


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Hostel, and the hills have eyes definitely.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw a bit of Hard Candy and I was terrified. LOL.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Men Behind the Sun.

Bunch of Chinese and Russian POW's are experimented on by the Japs

Cannibal Holocaust ties with it though for me..it's even getting a blu-ray release!

Some films I refuse to watch


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Any film that depicts realistic rape I don't watch.

Caligula
Pink Flamingos (got to meet the director John Waters in Florida)
August Underground Mordum


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hanna montanna the movie

(cheap joke alert! :lol)


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

kingandduck said:


> I saw a bit of Hard Candy and I was terrified. LOL.


Really? I loved it but didn't find it scary at all.


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ginger Snaps*



Aphexfan said:


> Hanna montanna the movie


 AGREE!

um...Ginger Snaps is a pretty messed up movie

Does anybody else find Wallace and Gromit to be a bit disturbing...I don't know why but it creeps me out.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadgirl (I'd post a preview but it'd break the rules so look it up on youtube )


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh damn... I forgot Ken Russell's The Devils (1971), arthouse bat****.

IMDb Summary - Cardinal Richelieu and his power-hungry entourage seek to take control of seventeenth-century France, but need to destroy Father Grandier - the priest who runs the fortified town that prevents them from exerting total control. So they seek to destroy him by setting him up as a warlock in control of a devil-possessed nunnery, the mother superior of which is sexually obsessed by him. A mad witch-hunter is brought in to gather evidence against the priest, ready for the big trial. _ Written by Niz _


----------



## dollhouse (Aug 20, 2011)

I just watched 'The Loved Ones'. I liked it but it definitely belongs in this thread!! wow.. :blank


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Jeepers Creepers


Seriously? :sus


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> Seriously? :sus


Yes. The scene at the end with the missing eyes honestly scarred me for life. And I shudder every time I hear the song now. I hate it.


----------



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

i would say mysterious skin and kids


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

The deer hunter, the part where the the captured soldiers were forced to play russian roulette. I guess it is so disturbing also because it kind of makes me sad, looks very similar to suicide, I haven't watched it for a long time.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

The Human Centipede was very, I don't know if I would call it disturbing, but the movie was pretty screwed up. The sequel's coming out in October. 

The Hills Have Eyes remake was pretty disturbing too.

Also The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, both the original and remake. The original was just really creepy, the remake was a lot more modern-ized, but I saw it when I was like 9, it stuck with me.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Bride of Chucky
Friday the 13th

Both terrifying when you watch them at 8 years old.


Wrong Turn
Original Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't think of the name of it, but it had to do with a group of people strayed on a boat in the middle of the ocean, and it had this one scene up close of animal abuse and I turned it off and never watched it again. I have never had to do that with a movie before. Another one was Cabin Fever I found that to be pretty nasty and too graphic .


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

The movie *Martyrs* really disturbed me because it created a clear picture of the cruelness that many people are capable, when they are willing to destroy and do all sorts of horrors to others in order to reach their selfish ends. It really resonated with me and made me recall all kinds of things in history like slavery and the holocaust. I left that movie shaking and almost petrified of humanity itself...

ETA:

I find it interesting how a good percentage of posters find movies with graphic rape scenes to be disturbing. Rape is certainly a disturbing concept but then again so is violence, torture, and murder, yet typically what gets people bothered is rape. I wonder if most of these people are Americans? I find it that us American's tend to be more tightly wound about sex. Speaking for myself, I don't find rape on film particularly disturbing, not anymore than seeing someone get shot in the head or tortured, meaning I tend to flinch and sometimes want to look away when I'm seeing it, but a scene of rape (or murder/torture) itself isn't really enough to "disturb" me. With that said, I'm also NOT a fan of movies that are basically 'rape porn' like I Spit on Your Grave.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

shazala said:


> Watched "A Serbian Film" last week. I'm still grossed out.


I read the synopsis for that movie once... I don't think I could ever watch it ...


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Cole87 said:


> I can't think of the name of it, but it had to do with a group of people strayed on a boat in the middle of the ocean, and it had this one scene up close of animal abuse and I turned it off and never watched it again. I have never had to do that with a movie before. Another one was Cabin Fever I found that to be pretty nasty and too graphic .


I love the horror genre but I abhor movies that replace true horror with gratuitous scenes of disgusting, overly graphic torture.

I hate the whole 'torture porn' phenomena and wish it would stay away from horror movies. Definitely am not a fan of movies like SAW, Audition, Imprint, and other movies that spend more time trying to find something truly "sick" than something that will truly terrify their audience.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea anything with tons of blood and graphic scenes are not true horror films.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

hmmm I suppose house of 1000 corpses and the devils rejects.
I thought the last house on the left was bad too but not so bad after seeing the previously mentioned lol.

I know it's kind of a stupid movie but "mirrors" had me scared to look in the mirror for quite a while. lol.

I am intrigued by scary movies... but I have a hard time watching them lol! and I mean GOOD scary movies. Not stupid ones like saw lol. And other ones where it's all blood and guts and torture...


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

It might not be the most disturbing but it's gotta be up there.
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I know it's kind of a stupid movie but "mirrors" had me scared to look in the mirror for quite a while. lol.


Same thing happened to me. Kind of like what Psycho did for the showers... LOL


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

spacebound_rocketship said:


> Teeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the scariest movie ever.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Begotten


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

Requiem for a Dream
Into the Wild
Revolver

There's more actually, I don't remember.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

spacebound_rocketship said:


> teeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eww wtf?!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

spacebound_rocketship said:


> Teeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. I saw Teeth. It was more funny than anything because the concept was so bad.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Buried


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

The Hills Have Eyes, Requiem for a Dream, The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

1978 Halloween
The Shinning 
Last House On The Left


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Audition.

Dead Ringers kind of freaked me out, too.






(man I miss these old-style 80's trailers)


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> it's not a movie, it's mobile phone footage. but it involves a certain number of teenagers in a foreign country who use various manual construction tools for things they really aren't meant to be used for. holy ****
> 
> i really wanna see Teeth! Hills Have Eyes seemed like the same old not-scary horror film


Teeth isn't really all that scary if you're in the mood for horror.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> Dead Ringers kind of freaked me out, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call^

But that trailer is a little misleading, wouldn't you say? (kinda makes it seem like a cheesy horror flick)

Though it is disturbing, it's neither cheesy or a horror film.

I think Dead Ringers is Cronenberg's Masterpiece, actually.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe Nekromantik. or Cannibal Holocaust.. can't decide. Dread was pretty up there too


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Martyrs. Good movie though!


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Oldboy


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

lissa530 said:


> It might not be the most disturbing but it's gotta be up there.
> Requiem for a Dream


Disturbing and awesome.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> The movie Saw VII
> and this:
> (Be warned, this is VERY disturbing)


Thank you so much for posting this video, (I know I have seen and heard about what happens but not to the extend of this video) it's going to be ingrained in my mind, (shivers) I have never seen anything quite so inhumane and horrible, I know that people can do extremely inhumane and disgusting things to each other but what I hear is nothing like what it's really like, just as hearing it was nothing like seeing this. If any video gives me a reason to go Vegan this would be it.

:|


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

The Devil's Rejects is the only movie that has ever made me uncomfortable enough to turn it off and walk away.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Arachnophobia. Gross.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> The movie *Martyrs* really disturbed me because it created a clear picture of the cruelness that many people are capable, when they are willing to destroy and do all sorts of horrors to others in order to reach their selfish ends. It really resonated with me and made me recall all kinds of things in history like slavery and the holocaust. I left that movie shaking and almost petrified of humanity itself...
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I find it interesting how a good percentage of posters find movies with graphic rape scenes to be disturbing. Rape is certainly a disturbing concept but then again so is violence, torture, and murder, yet typically what gets people bothered is rape. I wonder if most of these people are Americans? I find it that us American's tend to be more tightly wound about sex. Speaking for myself, I don't find rape on film particularly disturbing, not anymore than seeing someone get shot in the head or tortured, meaning I tend to flinch and sometimes want to look away when I'm seeing it, but a scene of rape (or murder/torture) itself isn't really enough to "disturb" me. With that said, I'm also NOT a fan of movies that are basically 'rape porn' like I Spit on Your Grave.


I wouldn't say I'm particularly tightly wound when it comes to sex, but I do personally find rape way more disturbing that many other forms of violence, especially when graphically portrayed.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

RockIt said:


> Arachnophobia. Gross.


That movie made my skin goose pimply all over and _extremely _paranoid. I kept checking the ceiling, lamp shades, bed, dark corners, behind me, etc. to see if any spiders were in my vicinity.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Good call^
> 
> But that trailer is a little misleading, wouldn't you say? (kinda makes it seem like a cheesy horror flick)
> 
> ...


True. I'd consider it a type of psychological horror, though.

I'm such a sucker for nostalgia, particularly when it comes to movies. I just love the dramatic announcer voice and the overwrought scores prevalent in 70's and 80's trailers/films.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

ORly said:


> I wouldn't say I'm particularly tightly wound when it comes to sex, but I do personally find rape way more disturbing that many other forms of violence, especially when graphically portrayed.


I could barely sit through the rape in Gaspar Noe's Irreversible.


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Poughkeepsie Tapes
Poughkeepsie Tapes
Poughkeepsie Tapes

Oh my god, I was hoping I would never, never, NEVER have to look this up again.
The premise is that they found these tapes in the basement of a serial killer, and decided to use them to make a documentary of him and his methods.

I hope I can forget this forever.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Metal Man said:


> Poughkeepsie Tapes
> Poughkeepsie Tapes
> Poughkeepsie Tapes
> 
> ...


That was really messed up.


----------



## Misfits (Aug 28, 2011)

The Girl Next Door
Oldboy
Serbian Film
Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Perkins said:


> That movie made my skin goose pimply all over and _extremely _paranoid. I kept checking the ceiling, lamp shades, bed, dark corners, behind me, etc. to see if any spiders were in my vicinity.


Me too. I first saw that when I was a kid and it terrified me. I think the scene where the tarantula crawled down the girl in the shower might have been the worst. I was so paranoid when taking a shower after that lol.

Also a few parts of A House of a Thousand Corpses creeped me out.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> True. I'd consider it a type of psychological horror, though.


Yeah, you're right - I'm only kidding myself - it's totally _horrifying_. haha.



shadowmask said:


> I'm such a sucker for nostalgia, particularly when it comes to movies. I just love the dramatic announcer voice and the overwrought scores prevalent in 70's and 80's trailers/films.


Oh, for sure. The late 70's/early 80's was the golden age. I still get nostalgia attacks when I hear the theme scores from _A Nightmare On Elm Street_, _Halloween,_ and _Friday The 13th_.

Golden!


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Silent hill........and the most disturbing in the games would be the room


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

After nearly 2 months since I saw the movie, the movie Kids (1995) still leaves me disturbed. Not a day goes by where I don't think about that movie. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Escape Artist said:


> That was really messed up.


Even better was when I found the tape that had the actual luring of the woman into the killer's car. Haven't joked about rape since.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

There are two Korean movies that are really good but have parts that are hard to watch: I Saw the Devil and Chaser. I think they're both on Netflix Instant.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Metal Man said:


> Poughkeepsie Tapes
> Poughkeepsie Tapes
> Poughkeepsie Tapes
> 
> ...


What the hell was that?! It looked like some monkey.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

The rape scene from Monster, her screams really got to me, hate scenes like that.


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

meganmila said:


> What the hell was that?! It looked like some monkey.


Murder done by someone who likes being artsy in his work.
It's even better, how he sounds like a completely normal person when he talks.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh man, all I could focus on while watching_ Poughkeepsie Tapes _was how bad that VHS tape degradation CGI effect was_. _Completely infuriating. Nearly made the first _August Underground _look like a masterpiece in comparison.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ichi the killer


----------



## zicoz (Jan 31, 2009)

aIt's not really the entire movie, but there is one scene in the remake of The Hills Have Eyes (I have not seen the original) that really freaked me out, and without giving any spoilers it's the scene with the RV and the crosses. It's the most disgusting thing I've seen in any movie.

As for completely bats*it movies I've heard A Serbian Film is sick, but I'm never going to watch it so I won't know for sure.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Metal Man said:


> Murder done by someone who likes being artsy in his work.
> It's even better, how he sounds like a completely normal person when he talks.


Should I watch it? :/


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Should I watch it? :/


I highly recommend that you don't. Unless you like not being able to spend your free time for anything but wondering who around you is a murderer.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The film _Paperhouse _is another I just remembered, that I've always found oddly unsettling.


----------



## jesus chrisp (Sep 5, 2011)

pi, idk why the movie just creeps me out


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

After watching Martyrs because of this thread, I'm going to have to agree with those that posted it here. I love a disturbing film that sticks with you


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

I can name quite a few. The Human Centipede is definitely one of my top 10


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

House of 1000 Corpses.

ugh...


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

The batman movie. i forget vwhich one but the joker was the man who was in brokeback mountain. i remember the joker jaming a pen in the table. ande all of a suden he slaps this dudes face into the pen. im guessing the pen went through his eye. after that i stoped watching the movie.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

I re-iterate Ken Russell's The Devils (1971)


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

moxosis said:


> The rape scene from Monster, her screams really got to me, hate scenes like that.


That movie.. was so sad.  I hateeddd the ending. But yes, the rape scene is horrible to watch. As for the worst movie ive seen, the human centipede.

The Human Centipede..

I rather like it though. The second comes out in america in october, banned from several countires. Its suppose to make the first look like "my little pony!"


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

That one called The Orphan or something scared/disturbed me a lot :b Not a fan of scary films, haha.


----------



## TheQuietSoul (Sep 7, 2011)

Live Feed was messed up
yeah Eden lake and wolf creek was too
Some parts of Rosemary's baby
When I was little I saw the The Fog( original ) and it scared me so bad I had to sleep with the lights on for a week. People under the stairs was crazy when I was little too.


----------



## zicoz (Jan 31, 2009)

keyla965 said:


> The batman movie. i forget vwhich one but the joker was the man who was in brokeback mountain. i remember the joker jaming a pen in the table. ande all of a suden he slaps this dudes face into the pen. im guessing the pen went through his eye. after that i stoped watching the movie.


That would be The Dark Knight.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i tried to watch a horror movie once, and did not get through Ringu (japanese "the ring"). i vow to never watch horrific movies ever again.

when the girl came out of the television, i was like " i am done with that"


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> i tried to watch a horror movie once, and did not get through Ringu (japanese "the ring"). i vow to never watch horrific movies ever again.
> 
> when the girl came out of the television, i was like " i am done with that"


Rofl, the ring. I LOVE that movie!


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Eraserhead - David Lynch is f^&*ed up in the head

I saw a pretty messed up movie lately too called 'The Loved Ones'. It's an Australian movie, worth a look if you have a strong stomach!!!


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

The Hills Have Eyes really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

The Sentinel (1977) I hate this movie, it's weird.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

Hostel.  It was so terrorizing that I set up a film date so I could terrorize all of my friends as well. lol


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Human Centipede is up there. It was body-horror in a sense that Cronenberg only grasped at. 

To Big to Fail was worse though. True story about the greedy *******s who ran our economy into the ground.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

This life is the most disturbing movie.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

A Serbian Film is by far the most effed up movie I ever seen and hard to watch some parts of it. May scar you for awhile if you watch it.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my. I just watched "Martyrs". When the director thanks you for deciding to watch the movie and then jokingly says that he's not sure if you made the right choice and apologizes for it, you know you're in for a ride. I had heard about the film's disturbing nature, and since I caved and rented "The Human Centipede" a few months ago, I decided I might as well get it over with and rent this, too. 

I am a huge horror fan and have a strong constitution for "extreme" films, but they're mostly ones that have a wink to them, like the ones from the '70s. I haven't subjected myself too much to this new breed of "torture porn", but they're a different animal entirely from the greats of old. Essentially, they're trash, but you have to give the filmmakers of "Martyrs" and "The Human Centipede" credit for using the film medium to make something that can affect you on such a visceral level and actually make you sick, in the same way that "Jaws" was credited for changing people's behaviors at the beach. It's also worthy to mention just how well made these two movies are on a technical level, something that adds another level of seediness to the proceedings.

I must warn any of you who have major depressive problems not to watch "Martyrs". I'm a relatively depressed person, and this movie depressed me even more right afterwards (although I've shaken it off since), so if you've got more severe emotional problems, stay away from it. During the first forty minutes, I was wondering what the big deal was, as the flick was quite predictable. Bloody in the extreme, but pretty hackneyed. It's the last hour that obviously has given the movie its reputation. "Human Centipede" was sick, but this movie adds another dimension that's even more disturbing. My advice is not to watch it unless you truly believe you can handle it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> Oh my. I just watched "Martyrs". When the director thanks you for deciding to watch the movie and then jokingly says that he's not sure if you made the right choice and apologizes for it, you know you're in for a ride. I had heard about the film's disturbing nature, and since I caved and rented "The Human Centipede" a few months ago, I decided I might as well get it over with and rent this, too.
> 
> I am a huge horror fan and have a strong constitution for "extreme" films, but they're mostly ones that have a wink to them, like the ones from the '70s. I haven't subjected myself too much to this new breed of "torture porn", but they're a different animal entirely from the greats of old. Essentially, they're trash, but you have to give the filmmakers of "Martyrs" and "The Human Centipede" credit for using the film medium to make something that can affect you on such a visceral level and actually make you sick, in the same way that "Jaws" was credited for changing people's behaviors at the beach. It's also worthy to mention just how well made these two movies are on a technical level, something that adds another level of seediness to the proceedings.
> 
> I must warn any of you who have major depressive problems not to watch "Martyrs". I'm a relatively depressed person, and this movie depressed me even more right afterwards (although I've shaken it off since), so if you've got more severe emotional problems, stay away from it. During the first forty minutes, I was wondering what the big deal was, as the flick was quite predictable. Bloody in the extreme, but pretty hackneyed. It's the last hour that obviously has given the movie its reputation. "Human Centipede" was sick, but this movie adds another dimension that's even more disturbing. My advice is not to watch it unless you truly believe you can handle it.


Yes, Martyrs is emotionally draining. After watching it I kind of regret it. The beatings are not my favorite and the look on her face at the end still haunts me. So, I prob. won't watch it again.

Did anyone think May was disturbing?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yes, Martyrs is emotionally draining. After watching it I kind of regret it. The beatings are not my favorite and the look on her face at the end still haunts me. So, I prob. won't watch it again.
> 
> Did anyone think May was disturbing?


human centipede- omg


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I still need to watch tetsuo sometime for something really "disturbing" haha.

the human centipede was a good film, worth watching. my fav horror film by far is Quarantine, watch that. there's also good ones like The Thing, Braindead, and recent ones, District 9 etc.

also Frozen was good.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I thought Splice was pretty disturbing.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

meganmila said:


> Yes, Martyrs is emotionally draining. After watching it I kind of regret it. The beatings are not my favorite and the look on her face at the end still haunts me. So, I prob. won't watch it again.


I don't regret it. If nothing else, it's a film that affects you, and that is an accomplishment when so many films these days are so slight and awful. I was actually looking for something to shake me up a bit. It is draining, though. I watched it late last night, and afterwards I was kind of in a funk and didn't want to go to bed with this depressed feeling, so I was desperately searching the dial for something funny to take my mind off it. One of the things that's scary about it is that people like this really exist and have existed (the film brought to mind the Holocaust, Phillip Garrido, Joseph Fritzl, etc.).


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned "Gozu", but that movie is pretty disturbing.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

meganmila said:


> Yes, Martyrs is emotionally draining. After watching it I kind of regret it. The beatings are not my favorite and the look on her face at the end still haunts me. So, I prob. won't watch it again.
> 
> Did anyone think May was disturbing?


Watching _Martyrs_, _May_, _Red White and Blue_, _The Girl Next Door, _etc, makes me wonder if ultra-depressing/melodramatic horror will be the big thing after "torture porn" and found-footage mania dies off. Critics will probably call it something stupid like "emo-horror".


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

'Martyrs' definitely. I almost feel bad for liking it.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^I'm not sure that the words "like/dislike" or "good/bad" apply to "Martyrs".


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Requiem for a Dream
Happiness


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I think Henry Portrait of A Serial Killer is a bit disturbing I think Henry's roommate is just gross.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

That scene in the movie, Heavenly Creatures, when these girls kills one of the girl's mother by hitting her with sacks fillled with bricks.


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

I wont even try to watch Human Centipede... The trailer for it made me want to puke. 

The Dead Girl
Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## shyyguyy (Dec 23, 2010)

Super with Rainn Wilson and Ellen Page. Thought it was going to be like Kick *** but it was not. Disturbing indeed.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

No horror movie disturbs me anymore. When I was like 8 yeah. Real life shockumentaries like traces of death are alright but I usually just go numb and look on with curiosity. And I hear this kid at school when the tv spot came out, say Bride of Chucky looks so freaky!.... lmfao.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

standing in the rain said:


> Cannibal Holocaust


I remember I was watching it in college and someone walked in and I ended up explaining a lot. Even after it was still weird around them for a few days.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I've heard that they slaughter a living sea turtle in Cannibal Holocaust. Is that true?


Speaking of slaughtering living animals on film--I find the final few scenes of Apocalypse Now to be really disturbing. (beheading of a Bull) I think it completely ruins an otherwise perfect film.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I got this idea from the weird movies. Hopefully there's not a thread like this one. The most disturbing for me has to be Irreversible. Ken Park was uncomfortable to watch too. Anyways, list some of yours.


ummm maybe when i was 7 years old. i watched that crazy a%# movie by stephen king "it". ya know the one with the clown with teeth like a rottweiler. i remember when i watched horror movies i always had a sense of comfort with it cause the monsters jason,freddy,aliens, etc always went after the bad grown ups - untill i saw the movie it,and that boy was dragged underneath the street not even 10 seconds after the openings credits.

the scene that reinstilled my fear of sleeping with the nighlite on.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I got this idea from the weird movies. Hopefully there's not a thread like this one. The most disturbing for me has to be Irreversible. Ken Park was uncomfortable to watch too. Anyways, list some of yours.


oh and how can i forget the legless fishman in polterguiest 2...........i swore this thing lived underneath my bed when i was young after seeing this movie.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Cannibal Holocaust is the worst film I have ever seen. My sister and I were trying to find the worst movie online when we came across this one


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> That scene in the movie, Heavenly Creatures, when these girls kills one of the girl's mother by hitting her with sacks fillled with bricks.


Is it bad that I LOVE that film?


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

That scene is too horrifying for me but it's an awesome movie.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Human Centipede 2 is being screened in my town this month... Should I see it? I'm curious how far depravity can go.


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

Being John Malkovich. Made me physically ill


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Curse of the canibal confederites
Mysterious skin 
Burnt Offerings
The human centipede
Any movie staring Ashly Blue


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't watch Horrors but I'm going to list emotionally disturbing movies. 

Boy X - based on those kids who killed a little boy in 93 in the UK. I found it incredibly disturbing.

The Pig Farmer - a doccie film about the pig farm serial killer from Canada. They played his audio diary tapes throughout the film. It just left me unsettled

Requiem for a dream

When I was younger ET used to freak me out and Basketball diaries also traumatised me but I was quite young when I watched that. 

I wouldn't dare watch most of the films some of you listed.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Kathykook said:


> Is it bad that I LOVE that film?


Love it too!
The murder is really disturbing.

Irreversible is one of the worst for me too.
A Clockwork Orange I watched way too young and was horrified by.
Communion with Christopher Walken is a creepy one if the idea of alien abduction gives you the heeby jeebies.
Texas Chainsaw Massacre ( original )
House of 1000 Corpses
Eraserhead
Hellraiser
Audition
Happiness ( and all Todd Solondz films to a certain extent )
This might sound stupid... but ET used to freak the **** out of me when I was about 4 or 5. I used to have to hide behind the sofa whenever he came on screen.

I love being disturbed. :um


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I just read the plot of A Serbian Film on Wikipedia. Just...why?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Knife said:


> Love it too!
> The murder is really disturbing.
> 
> Irreversible is one of the worst for me too.
> ...


I love a Clockwork Orange! And ET used to scare me too...especially the scene where he gets sick and turns white


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't know if anybody else has mentioned it, but Irreversible is pretty f****d up. 
Hour of the wolf, by Ingmar Bergman is quite disturbing too. 
Alice by Jan Švankmajer is not really scray or anythign is just... extremely weird!. 
"Torture porn" and gorey movies have never really affected me, is more the psycholgical horror/suspense that i really like and makes my heart beat. 
Asian horror movies!!! how could i forget about them? I just can't sit through a complete asian movie.
Whispering Corridors (korean) is a movie i wouldn't recommend you to watch if scared easily.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Knife said:


> This might sound stupid... but ET used to freak the **** out of me when I was about 4 or 5. I used to have to hide behind the sofa whenever he came on screen.


I recall _Mac and Me_ making me feel physically ill as a kid. Actually, still does to a point.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Audition, and Watership Down.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Human Centipede
Execution via RPG, somewhere in the Middle East
"Rabbit sitting" in China


----------



## shygal84 (Oct 15, 2011)

From the ones i have seen which is not an awful lot tbh lol but has gotta be the exorcist and clock work orange


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Terminator 2
The 1989 Batman film
Heavenly Creatures


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

meganmila said:


> I got this idea from the weird movies. Hopefully there's not a thread like this one. The most disturbing for me has to be Irreversible. Ken Park was uncomfortable to watch too. Anyways, list some of yours.


Movies don't disturb me.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

shazala said:


> Watched "A Serbian Film" last week. I'm still grossed out.


Only film that made my truly disgusted and sick. Just a fk'd up movie all around.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The Whistleblower
A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Human Centipede II. 

A third (and final) HC film is being released on 2015, and is supposed to be even more disturbing...


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> The Whistleblower
> A Clockwork Orange


A Clockwork Orange is one of my fav guilty pleasure films..


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

^
Why is Clockwork Orange a guilty pleasure o.o It's a fantastic film, nothing to be ashamed of

My vote goes out to C'est Arrivé Près de Chez Vous (Man Bites Dog). So far the only movie I had to pause in order to catch my breath.
Belgians are messed up in the head, man.

Funny Games, either version, gets second place.

Torture porn (Serbian Film, Salo, etc..) does absolutely nothing to me. It tries way too hard to be shocking and fails miserably.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Silence of The Lambs. So *****ing gross.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

*A Serbian Film* is pretty effing horrible, I don't even want to explain what all happens in the movie because it's...bad... Also *Irreversible* is pretty screwed up and will leave you with a bad feeling in your stomach, *Audition* is another screwed up one, *Funny Games* has some pretty jarring scenes but it's still at least watchable unlike the first couple I mentioned, *Human Centipede* is pretty gross but more "fun" gross rather than 'will ruin the rest of your week' gross like the other movies, there are others that I can't think of, all I know is there are some screwed up film makers out there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Some of the Saw films, maybe 3 & 4...I know the first one I actually enjoyed but the more brutal they got the more bothered I became so I eventually stopped watching them.

Also, I've not seen it in ages now but I recall Event Horizon really disturbing me at the time I saw it. Other than that Martyrs comes to more. 

There are likely more but I can't think of them at the moment


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

If by "disturbing" you mean a movie that makes you wonder, "Why would anyone even imagine something this twisted and evil?" then I'll name two:

*Texas Chainsaw Massacre* (Rob Zombie). What's disturbing about it is that it didn't seem like a horror movie to me. It was just a movie about twisted serial killers brutally...and I mean brutally...torturing people. Why anyone would want to sit and watch people being brutally tortured is beyond me.

I have a high tolerance for violence in movies. I like stuff like "The Toxic Avenger." But I had to stop watching Texas Chainsaw Massacre. It was too sick.

*Funny Games*. These two psychos kidnap a family and torture, rape and do all kinds of unthinkably horrible things to them. Why would anyone make a movie like this?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

The Hills Have Eyes (2006):

Had so many sick scenes and was overall a very psychotic movie.

Hostel (2005):

Also had many sick scenes, especially the eyeball scene was so gross :s

Funny Games:

Wasn't as brutal as the other ones I listed, but the mood was so psychotic in this one that it creeped me out.

Hannibal (2001):

The brain scene...I almost couldn't watch it.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

A History of Violence. That movie traumatized me. My friend at the time that went with me laughed through it.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Taxidermia
I Saw the Devil
A Serbian Film
Cars 2


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Splice.


The little thing was cute at first but then it went down hill from there and when the main characters husband had sex with it.......yeah the images in that movie stayed for a good week.


Silent hill...forgot the full name but watch that womans skin get ripped off by pyramid head was just awful.

Funny games, I just turned it off in the middle it was too horrifying to me.

Human centipede is self explanitory...

I actually want to see the hills have eyes


----------



## Joyful Streak (Apr 14, 2014)

Required of a dream was a bit much, well made but an uncomfortable watch. Should be shown in schools as a anti drug campaign


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

Joyful Streak said:


> Required of a dream was a bit much, well made but an uncomfortable watch. Should be shown in schools as a anti drug campaign


Requiem For A Dream is my cup of tea.


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

Probably Megan is Missing, especially the last 30mins of the movie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

O God I've seen a lot. Probably A Serbian Film.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Salo, 120 Days of Sodom

I know I can get through any movie after that!


----------

